# Found an interesting article on Handel...



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

...while I was checking out the JStor online database. Very interesting stuff about the effect of the French Baroque style and JB Lully on Handel's chamber/orchestral works and operas. Check it out.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks. I hope it's not technical. When JSToR was giving free access to their articles sometime back, I managed to download a report by an Englishman about the visit to London of some young pianist called Mozart.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

No, it's not all that technical, although it does use a fair amount of music jargon. But, as far as the "do you have to be a pro musician to understand this?" question goes, absolutely not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the down load BB, will read with relish to night, I just love Handel's choral works.


----------

